

Microsofts Bill Buxton online gadget collection (eg. Watch with OCR from 1984) - NicoJuicy
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/bibuxton/buxtoncollection/

======
NicoJuicy
I found out about his online collection after watching his interesting video
about gadgets past and the future.

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Show-Us-Your-Tech/Bill-
Buxto...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Show-Us-Your-Tech/Bill-Buxton-Shows-
Us-His-Favorite-Tech)

It's actually pretty great

PS. He even has a Casio watch from 1984! that recogises characters you draw.

